# Strained my muscles shoveling - What to do?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Yesterday, I was trenching out around our out building since we have had so much rain. Was shoveling with a spade and then all of a sudden I seemed to have pulled some muscle(s) as I was bending over and digging. Now, I can barely put on a pair of socks. 

What would the best remedy be? Right now I am trying an analgesic rub (Arbonne with hot pepper). This does not seem to be something in the spine but rather pulled muscles.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Gonna have to take it easy for a while.You may need something for the pain and something to relax the muscles in order to sleep to promote faster healing. 

I sound like an enabler here, but I like very hot salsa, which contains good stuff that signals the brain to let go of the pain inhibitors. Gives me a little feeling of well being all by itself within 20 or 30 minutes. When I donate blood or platlets, that have to filter the cilantro chuncks out. And just in case, I have a Margarita with the chips and salsa. I repeat every evening as long as necessary and many other times for prevention. You may have to see your Dr. for proper care.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Rest.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Interesting mention of the hot sauce. I will try this.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"just in case, I have a Margarita with the chips and salsa. I repeat every evening as long as necessary..." 

Sorry to hear you have been in pain since age 21.   

Magnesium asporotate and an aspirin or ibuprofen. The magnesium replaces the calcium in the equation to reduce cramping, and the other is anti-inflammatory. That margarita has a way of relaxing things as well


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Harry Chickpea said:


> "just in case, I have a Margarita with the chips and salsa. I repeat every evening as long as necessary..."
> 
> Sorry to hear you have been in pain since age 21.
> 
> Magnesium asporotate and an aspirin or ibuprofen. The magnesium replaces the calcium in the equation to reduce cramping, and the other is anti-inflammatory. That margarita has a way of relaxing things as well


 I was a pain even earlier.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's what you've done alright. pulled or sprained a muscle. i did this day before yesterday. i was trying to get a rock out of the hole i was going to transplant my mock orange into. i cranked back on the crowbar. and felt it. i took a couple ibuprophen,rubbed it with a535 and had a few hot baths with some epsom salts. i feel good right now . i do have some powerful muscle relaxant and pain pills that i got from a chinese doctor. i didn't need those today. i pull a muscle a few times during a summer. we are supposed to bend our knees but i dont know how we can do that for digging. ~Georgia.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Wait till it stops hurting.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

A little as of tonight. I have a feeling this is going to take a few weeks. Needs to be good enough to get back into the garden by next week.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Take an over the counter inflammatory - generic Aleve (naproxen sodium) works well for most folks. Soak in a hot bath with epsom salts. Rest. Drink plenty of water - staying well hydrated helps the muscles heal faster. Repeat daily until better. This works for me...
Aspercreme rub can be helpful too.You can get a cheaper generic version of it at any discount store.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Aleve
If you can get in a heated pool, do so. Move slowly.
See a physical therapist, so she can give you exercises to do and show you how to have someone rub your back out.
Rest.
Rest
Rest.
Rest.
Felxeril. 

Next time before you do a days work of strenious activity.....stretch first.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Unfortunately, today I am about the same as last night. Going to be a long haul I guess. A hot tub would be nice for sure. We do have a physical therapist but I don't think I want her messing around where this pain is, if you know what I mean. I will get the water in me though.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

When it hurts bad enough long enough you won't care where she messes around.

If you can get to a PT affordably, do it. I was shocked at the relief getting things realigned provided for me. Like a copper sliver being pulled, which is a level above a thorn.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

The discomfort goes away if I can do enough to get the analgesic going. This morning it was not much better than day 1, but now after doing some work outside, I am hardly noticing it (like last night after jogging). Drinking the extra water too - maybe that is helping. This is not an alignment issue I don't believe - I have had those before and this seems more a muscle pull.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i've done something myself today. i got up at 6am and did all the vacumning and i dont do anything easy. yesterday i did all the mowing and brush cutting. could be any of that. i went out shopping after and didn't feel anything. all of a sudden about an hour ago. it's around my rib and coming to the front. could be a sprain i spose. it's something fierce. i only breathe when i really have to and then in short spurts. i may resort to my powerful pills in a bit. the ones that turn me into a zombi. ~Georgia.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

If its muscle pain, I always get right back to work and work it out. If I rest and wait for it to heal, it takes forever.

If its dense tissue (ligaments) or nerves, I have to immobilize it and let it heal.

I used to keep a bottle of cayenne in alcohol in a snapple bottle. Its great stuff for heating up your skin!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

JustRandy said:


> If its muscle pain, I always get right back to work and work it out. If I rest and wait for it to heal, it takes forever.
> 
> If its dense tissue (ligaments) or nerves, I have to immobilize it and let it heal.
> 
> I used to keep a bottle of cayenne in alcohol in a snapple bottle. Its great stuff for heating up your skin!


This is more or less what I did. Kept very active. In fact I even went out jogging that same night. Now, it is all but gone, thankfully. The analgesic rub sure helped in the first few days.


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

My husband either pulled or tore a muscle a couple of years ago and he used those pain patches you can buy at the drug store to get through the worst part of it. 

Sherry in Ga


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

MichaelZ said:


> This is more or less what I did. Kept very active. In fact I even went out jogging that same night. Now, it is all but gone, thankfully. The analgesic rub sure helped in the first few days.


So you ignored all the advice telling you to rest 

I was in roofing for 10yrs. Always picking up things in excess of 50% of my bodyweight using my back and having to stay bent over for prolonged periods. I even tried to make something out of rubber straps to help take the strain off my muscles so I could work longer. Anyway, after all that abuse, I don't have back trouble. I'm pretty fit and can do anything anyone half my age can do, it just takes me longer to heal up than it used to.

Once I started sitting around more, at the pc, then I developed a sciatic nerve pain, but its going away now.

Stay active as much as you can and get 8hrs of sleep. It works for me.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Yesterday I tried moving a tree that fell across a driveway and felt a sharp pain in my lower back. I took some Aleve and that helped some, went for a 2 1/2 mile hike and that helped some but what really helped was my inversion table.

Sitting is the worst thing for a back and the table really helps. Stretching and back muscle toning really helps keep the back toned and strong.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If Aleve helps your pain try Bromelain instead. Bromelain isn't toxic. It's a powerful natural anti-inflammatory. It's good for tendon and ligament damage too. Take it four to six times a day on an empty stomach. Otherwise it will digest food and won't be absorbed into the blood stream.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

I've been meaning to build an inversion table. Intersegmental traction is good.

Also, your back is only as strong as your abs. Seems weird to think about, but its true in my experience.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I have had sciatica before and was told that analgesics make it more painful where as ice and anti-inflammatories reduce blood flow and provide relief. For my sciatica, ibuprofen always was helpful (and yeah I know it is not the best thing for you). Also, stretching type exercises laying on a traction arch known as a "Trueback" (a mild version of the inversion table) was very helpful. In this last case, I had a strained muscle and the analgesic really helped - and I think my extra activity might have even been helpful in that it really helped the analgesic heat things up.


----------

